# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Νυστάζω πολύ και συνέχεια...

## Κύκνος

Έχει εδώ και μερικές μέρες που νυστάζω συνέχεια και δεν μπορώ ν' αντισταθώ στο να ξαπλώσω...για παράδειγμα σήμερα πάλι ενώ χθες κοιμήθηκα στις 11 και ξύπνησα στις 7 ή 8, δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα, στις 11 ξάπλωσα πάλι και ξύπνησα πριν κάνα μισάωρο...γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό; Αλλαγή στα φάρμακα πολύ πρόσφατα δεν έκανα, τι έχω πάθει; 
Όμως είχα αυξημένο στρες τις τελευταίες μέρες, μπορεί να ευθύνεται αυτό;

----------


## PositiveWave

Δεν είμαι ούτε νευρολόγος ούτε ψυχολόγος και το ξέρεις Κύκνε. 
Θα σου πω κάτι, ειλικρινά και επιεικώς:

Όσο εθίζεσαι στην οκνηρία και όσο δεν δραστηριοποιείσαι σαν άνθρωπος, τόσο θα είσαι ένα με το κρεβάτι. 
Δεν ξέρω τι θα σε μαγέψει και τι θα σε κάνει να σηκωθείς όρθια και να πάρεις επιτέλους τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου.

Βρες κάτι και απασχόλησε τα χέρια σου και το μυαλό σου... Έχεις περάσει πολλά και το ξέρω, μα πραγματικά, αυτή η ζωή στην πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων δεν τα έφερε όλα στο χέρι τους. 

Έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ σε επανάληψη της Μάγιας Τσόκλη, στο Μάλι, στην Αφρική. Τι να πουν και αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Μέσα στην απόλυτη φτώχεια, στην απόλυτη ανέχεια, χωρίς εκπαίδευση και ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, μέσα στις λάσπες, στη σκόνη και στους 50 βαθμούς κελσίου. Από που αντλούν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι λίγη αισιοδοξία, μου λες; Το κίνητρο τους για ζωή, ποιο είναι;

Βρες λίγη πίστη μέσα σου. Όσο δεν πιστεύεις εσύ μέσα σου, για τις ικανότητες και τα θετικά του χαρακτήρα σου, δεν θα σε πιστεύει κανείς.

Δεν μου αρέσει να επαναλαμβάνομαι: Άλλαξε και ζήσε!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν είμαι ούτε νευρολόγος ούτε ψυχολόγος και το ξέρεις Κύκνε. 
> Θα σου πω κάτι, ειλικρινά και επιεικώς:
> 
> Όσο εθίζεσαι στην οκνηρία και όσο δεν δραστηριοποιείσαι σαν άνθρωπος, τόσο θα είσαι ένα με το κρεβάτι. 
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα σε μαγέψει και τι θα σε κάνει να σηκωθείς όρθια και να πάρεις επιτέλους τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου.
> 
> Βρες κάτι και απασχόλησε τα χέρια σου και το μυαλό σου... Έχεις περάσει πολλά και το ξέρω, μα πραγματικά, αυτή η ζωή στην πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων δεν τα έφερε όλα στο χέρι τους. 
> 
> Έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ σε επανάληψη της Μάγιας Τσόκλη, στο Μάλι, στην Αφρική. Τι να πουν και αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Μέσα στην απόλυτη φτώχεια, στην απόλυτη ανέχεια, χωρίς εκπαίδευση και ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, μέσα στις λάσπες, στη σκόνη και στους 50 βαθμούς κελσίου. Από που αντλούν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι λίγη αισιοδοξία, μου λες; Το κίνητρο τους για ζωή, ποιο είναι;
> ...


Γεια σου Positive Wave και σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! :)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου όσον αφορά την δραστηριοποίηση κι έχω κάνει κάποια σχέδια σχετικά μ' αυτήν για τον Σεπτέμβριο (έχω λόγο που δεν τα κάνω πραγματικότητα ακόμα) και θα σας γράψω σχετικά τότε (εδώ θα είμαι, πρώτα ο Θεός).

Απλώς το θέμα αυτό το άνοιξα καθαρά γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο της υπερβολικής σωματικής κούρασης που αισθάνομαι την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε πέρα από κάτι γυναικεία θέματα...

Αλλά για να μην λες ότι δεν καταβάλλω καθόλου προσπάθεια τώρα με προσπάθεια είμαι ξύπνια, έφτιαξα καφέ και προσπαθώ ν' αντισταθώ στην περαιτέρω παράδοση μου στον Μορφέα και σαν να έχω αρχίσει να τονώνομαι, αρκετά με τον ύπνο για σήμερα! :)

----------


## PositiveWave

> Γεια σου Positive Wave και σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! :)
> 
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου όσον αφορά την δραστηριοποίηση κι έχω κάνει κάποια σχέδια σχετικά μ' αυτήν για τον Σεπτέμβριο (έχω λόγο που δεν τα κάνω πραγματικότητα ακόμα) και θα σας γράψω σχετικά τότε (εδώ θα είμαι, πρώτα ο Θεός).
> 
> Απλώς το θέμα αυτό το άνοιξα καθαρά γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο της υπερβολικής σωματικής κούρασης που αισθάνομαι την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε πέρα από κάτι γυναικεία θέματα...
> 
> Αλλά για να μην λες ότι δεν καταβάλλω καθόλου προσπάθεια τώρα με προσπάθεια είμαι ξύπνια, έφτιαξα καφέ και προσπαθώ ν' αντισταθώ στην περαιτέρω παράδοση μου στον Μορφέα και σαν να έχω αρχίσει να τονώνομαι, αρκετά με τον ύπνο για σήμερα! :)


Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω τι σε κουράζει, τι σου κάνουν τα ηρεμιστικά και τα γυναικολογικά, αλλά μια είναι η ουσία. Ότι δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις το χρόνο να κυλά εις βάρος σου. 

Καλή προσπάθεια σου εύχομαι και βγες λίγο. Απόδρασε λίγο από την καθημερινότητα και τους τέσσερις τοίχους. Βγες μια βολτίτσα!

----------


## giorgos35

> Έχει εδώ και μερικές μέρες που νυστάζω συνέχεια και δεν μπορώ ν' αντισταθώ στο να ξαπλώσω...για παράδειγμα σήμερα πάλι ενώ χθες κοιμήθηκα στις 11 και ξύπνησα στις 7 ή 8, δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα, στις 11 ξάπλωσα πάλι και ξύπνησα πριν κάνα μισάωρο...γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό; Αλλαγή στα φάρμακα πολύ πρόσφατα δεν έκανα, τι έχω πάθει; 
> Όμως είχα αυξημένο στρες τις τελευταίες μέρες, μπορεί να ευθύνεται αυτό;


Εχεις κοιταξη το αιμοτοκριτη σου?αν εχεις χαμηλο αιματοκριτη κουραζεσε ευκολα και θελεις συνεχεια να κοιμηθης..μηπως ειναι αυτο?παλια το ειχα εγω αυτο και τελικα ηταν αιματοκριτης.και τωρα τελευταια παλι πολυ ευκολα κουραζομε

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω τι σε κουράζει, τι σου κάνουν τα ηρεμιστικά και τα γυναικολογικά, αλλά μια είναι η ουσία. Ότι δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις το χρόνο να κυλά εις βάρος σου. 
> 
> Καλή προσπάθεια σου εύχομαι και βγες λίγο. Απόδρασε λίγο από την καθημερινότητα και τους τέσσερις τοίχους. Βγες μια βολτίτσα!


Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ευχή και την ενθάρρυνση :)

Θα πάρω πιο μετά τηλέφωνο μια φίλη μου για να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε από βδομάδα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εχεις κοιταξη το αιμοτοκριτη σου?αν εχεις χαμηλο αιματοκριτη κουραζεσε ευκολα και θελεις συνεχεια να κοιμηθης..μηπως ειναι αυτο?παλια το ειχα εγω αυτο και τελικα ηταν αιματοκριτης.και τωρα τελευταια παλι πολυ ευκολα κουραζομε


Όχι, δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται...έχω τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος και καλό θα ήταν γενικά να κάνω ένα check up...μακάρι να είναι κάτι τέτοιο γιατί διορθώνεται εύκολα αν και σιχαίνομαι το σίδηρο...

----------


## giorgos35

> Όχι, δεν έχω ιδέα που βρίσκεται...έχω τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος και καλό θα ήταν γενικά να κάνω ένα check up...μακάρι να είναι κάτι τέτοιο γιατί διορθώνεται εύκολα αν και σιχαίνομαι το σίδηρο...


Δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα κατι τετοιο ψιλιαζομε.
Πανε κανε εξετασεις για να σιγουρευτης

----------


## Katerina2015

μηπως εισαι πολυ αγχωδης η εχει καταθλιψη?εγω λογο αχγους κουραζομαι υπερβλικα και νυσταζω συνεχεια ολη μερα κουτουλαω.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα κατι τετοιο ψιλιαζομε.
> Πανε κανε εξετασεις για να σιγουρευτης


Έκανα και μόλις πήρα στα χέρια μου τα αποτελέσματα...ο αιματοκρίτης μου είναι μια χαρά αλλά έχω ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης D λένε...αύριο το πρωί θα πάω να τα δει ο γιατρός μου και να μου πει αν φταίει αυτό για το πως νιώθω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> μηπως εισαι πολυ αγχωδης η εχει καταθλιψη?εγω λογο αχγους κουραζομαι υπερβλικα και νυσταζω συνεχεια ολη μερα κουτουλαω.


Έχω κι απ' τα δύο αλλά τα έχω χρόνια και δεν νιώθω πάντα τόσο εξαντλημένη, μόνο τελευταία...

----------


## Macgyver

> Όσο εθίζεσαι στην οκνηρία και όσο δεν δραστηριοποιείσαι σαν άνθρωπος, τόσο θα είσαι ένα με το κρεβάτι. 
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα σε μαγέψει και τι θα σε κάνει να σηκωθείς όρθια και να πάρεις επιτέλους τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου.
> 
> Βρες κάτι και απασχόλησε τα χέρια σου και το μυαλό σου... Έχεις περάσει πολλά και το ξέρω, μα πραγματικά, αυτή η ζωή στην πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων δεν τα έφερε όλα στο χέρι τους. 
> ε!


Πολυ σωστα , συμφωνω απολυτα , η ξαπλα , φερνει ξαπλα , και το πολυ κρεβατι, φερνει κι αλλο κρεβατι .............αμα δεν δραστηριοποιηθεις σε κατι Κυκνε , θασαι πτωμα συνεχως ...........τοχω περασει ......

ποζιτιβ , γραφεις ωραια . μπραβο ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω κι απ' τα δύο αλλά τα έχω χρόνια και δεν νιώθω πάντα τόσο εξαντλημένη, μόνο τελευταία...


Ειναι και τα summer blues , βλεπεις ολους να φευγουν , κι εσυ εδω , στο κρεβατι , ειναι να μην σε ριξει ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειναι και τα summer blues , βλεπεις ολους να φευγουν , κι εσυ εδω , στο κρεβατι , ειναι να μην σε ριξει ?


Έφυγα κι εγώ για λίγες μέρες μες το καλοκαίρι για το χωριό και θα ξαναφύγω την Παρασκευή πρώτα ο Θεός αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να το δω το θέμα γιατί να φανταστείς την μία μέρα το σκεφτόμουν να πάω στη θάλασσα γιατί ζαλιζόμουν, ήπια χυμό και συνήλθα κάπως και το τόλμησα...
Θα πάω τα αποτελέσματα στο γιατρό μόλις ανοίξει το ιατρείο του να μου πει αν φταίει κάτι οργανικό...

----------


## Macgyver

> Έφυγα κι εγώ για λίγες μέρες μες το καλοκαίρι για το χωριό και θα ξαναφύγω την Παρασκευή πρώτα ο Θεός αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να το δω το θέμα γιατί να φανταστείς την μία μέρα το σκεφτόμουν να πάω στη θάλασσα γιατί ζαλιζόμουν, ήπια χυμό και συνήλθα κάπως και το τόλμησα...
> Θα πάω τα αποτελέσματα στο γιατρό μόλις ανοίξει το ιατρείο του να μου πει αν φταίει κάτι οργανικό...


Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι οργανικο , κι εγω εχω συχνα αυτην την κουραση , και κοπαναω εναν γερο Ελληνικο καφε ......ψυχολογικο ειναι .......νομιζω ....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Έχει εδώ και μερικές μέρες που νυστάζω συνέχεια και δεν μπορώ ν' αντισταθώ στο να ξαπλώσω...για παράδειγμα σήμερα πάλι ενώ χθες κοιμήθηκα στις 11 και ξύπνησα στις 7 ή 8, δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα, στις 11 ξάπλωσα πάλι και ξύπνησα πριν κάνα μισάωρο...γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό; Αλλαγή στα φάρμακα πολύ πρόσφατα δεν έκανα, τι έχω πάθει; 
> Όμως είχα αυξημένο στρες τις τελευταίες μέρες, μπορεί να ευθύνεται αυτό;



Κυκνε, λογικα τα φαρμακα ευθυνονται σε συνδυασμο με τον καυσωνα και τη θερινη ραστωνη. 
Εγω που ειμαι υπερδραστηρια ωρες-ωρες, απο τις 1 το μεσημερι και μετα μεχρι 9 το βραδυ, δυσκολευομαι παρα πολυ να λειτουργησω, οποτε τα μεσημερια κοιμαμαι. Αλλα ξυπναω πολυ πρωι, κατα τις 5, οποτε μπορω να δουλεψω λιγο. 

Κανε καμια βολτα-περπατημα. Με το ζορι ρε, αν δυσκολευεσαι, να παρει μπρος ο μεταβολισμος σου. 
Κανενα μπανιο??

----------


## Macgyver

Τα φαρμακα , αυξανουν το αισθημα του καυσου , οχι οι βενζο , τα υπολοιπα .........το βλεπω σεμενα με το αντικαταθλιπτικο .....

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Mara.Z;685535}
Κανε καμια βολτα-περπατημα. Με το ζορι ρε, αν δυσκολευεσαι, να παρει μπρος ο μεταβολισμος σου. 
Κανενα μπανιο??[/QUOTE]

Ο μεταβολισμος παιρνει καλυτερα μπρος με τζινζερ η πιπεροριιζα κοινως , διαλυμενη μεσα σε αλοη , δεν ειναι ακριβη η αλοη , 1.5 ευρω το μισο λιτρο , και βγαζεις βδομαδα , εγω τοχω εφαρμοσει καθημερινως , και βλεπω αποτελεσματα .....

----------


## Remedy

εγω νυσταζω πιο γρηγορα απο τον καλο μου και με δουλευει.
δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολυ η λιγο, αλλα παμε σινεμα πχ, η για ποτο κι εγω νυσταζω. ξυπναω βεβαια πολυ πρωι και ισως φταιει αυτο.
εχω βρει την λυση σε διατροφικο συμπληρωμα guarana.πολυ καλυτερη δραση απο τον καφε (περιεχει και καφεινη το φυτο), δεν χτυπαει στα νευρα οπως ο καφες , δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω, νοιωθεις ευεξια, μη σου πω και αισιοδοξια! και μεγαλο boost στον οργανισμο.
αν παιρνεις αγωγη, πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο. αντενδεικνυται πχ στην υπερταση, που δεν εχω. δεν ξερω σε τι αλλο μπορει να αντενδεικνυται.

----------


## Macgyver

Εμενα η guarana , με κανει αεροπλανο ρεμ ...................πιο καλος ο τριβολος , σε βοτανο υπαρχει , και σε χαπι , tribulus terrestris , αυξανει και την λιμπιντο στους ανδρες , σου δινει και δυναμη .......αλλα ο τριβολος , οπως ο καφες , ' τσιμπαει ' λιγο την πιεση , αλλα νεα παιιδια ειστε , εγω να προσεχω για κανα εγκεφαλικο .......

----------


## Remedy

> Εμενα η guarana , με κανει αεροπλανο ρεμ ...................πιο καλος ο τριβολος , σε βοτανο υπαρχει , και σε χαπι , tribulus terrestris , αυξανει και την λιμπιντο στους ανδρες , σου δινει και δυναμη .......αλλα ο τριβολος , οπως ο καφες , ' τσιμπαει ' λιγο την πιεση , αλλα νεα παιιδια ειστε , εγω να προσεχω για κανα εγκεφαλικο .......


απο αυτο βγαινει το "διαβόλοι και τριβόλοι" ?? 
χαχαχαχαχαχα!
δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει.
χτυπα ξυλο μαγκ, νεος ανθρωπος εισαι. να την κοιτας την πιεση, οι ανδρες ειναι πιο ευαισθητοι στην υπερταση συνηθως.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε, λογικα τα φαρμακα ευθυνονται σε συνδυασμο με τον καυσωνα και τη θερινη ραστωνη. 
> Εγω που ειμαι υπερδραστηρια ωρες-ωρες, απο τις 1 το μεσημερι και μετα μεχρι 9 το βραδυ, δυσκολευομαι παρα πολυ να λειτουργησω, οποτε τα μεσημερια κοιμαμαι. Αλλα ξυπναω πολυ πρωι, κατα τις 5, οποτε μπορω να δουλεψω λιγο. 
> 
> Κανε καμια βολτα-περπατημα. Με το ζορι ρε, αν δυσκολευεσαι, να παρει μπρος ο μεταβολισμος σου. 
> Κανενα μπανιο??


Καλημέρα Μάρα! :)

Πριν λίγο γύρισα απ' το γιατρό κι έκανα καφέ για να συνέλθω γιατί ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι μακριά απ' το σπίτι μου (ευτυχώς, ότι και να συμβεί είμαστε κοντά) έγινα λάσπη...έχεις δίκιο, αυτό μου είπε ότι φταίνε τα φάρμακα, είναι λέει κατασταλτικά κι όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί όμως να νιώθω έτσι τώρα ενώ τα παίρνω τόσο καιρό μου είπε ότι φταίει ο συνδυασμός με τη ζέστη...

Έκανα λίγα μπάνια και θα ξανακάνω, λογικά την Παρασκευή θα φύγω για το χωριό για λίγες μέρες...

----------


## Κύκνος

> εγω νυσταζω πιο γρηγορα απο τον καλο μου και με δουλευει.
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολυ η λιγο, αλλα παμε σινεμα πχ, η για ποτο κι εγω νυσταζω. ξυπναω βεβαια πολυ πρωι και ισως φταιει αυτο.
> εχω βρει την λυση σε διατροφικο συμπληρωμα guarana.πολυ καλυτερη δραση απο τον καφε (περιεχει και καφεινη το φυτο), δεν χτυπαει στα νευρα οπως ο καφες , δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω, νοιωθεις ευεξια, μη σου πω και αισιοδοξια! και μεγαλο boost στον οργανισμο.
> αν παιρνεις αγωγη, πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο. αντενδεικνυται πχ στην υπερταση, που δεν εχω. δεν ξερω σε τι αλλο μπορει να αντενδεικνυται.


Τον ρώτησα για κανένα βιταμινούχο συμπλήρωμα πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου, έχει λίγη ώρα που ήρθα, και μου είπε ότι δεν τα πιστεύει αυτά και να τρώω πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά...θα το ξεκινήσω κι άντε να δούμε αν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση αλλιώς ίσως του το ρωτήσω κι αυτό, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε δυο μήνες πρέπει να ξανακάνω εξετάσεις αφού κάνω καλύτερη διατροφή γιατί κάποιες τιμές είναι ανησυχητικά υψηλές...

----------


## Remedy

> Τον ρώτησα για κανένα βιταμινούχο συμπλήρωμα πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου, έχει λίγη ώρα που ήρθα, και μου είπε ότι δεν τα πιστεύει αυτά και να τρώω πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά...θα το ξεκινήσω κι άντε να δούμε αν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση αλλιώς ίσως του το ρωτήσω κι αυτό, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε δυο μήνες πρέπει να ξανακάνω εξετάσεις αφού κάνω καλύτερη διατροφή γιατί κάποιες τιμές είναι ανησυχητικά υψηλές...


δεν ειναι θεμα πιστης, δεν ειναι μεταφυσικο το θεμα.
τα περισσοτερα φαρμακα απο τα φυτα προερχονται.
απλα δεν ξερω αν σε πιανουν τα συμπληρωματα οταν παιρνεις φαρμακα, οπως και δεν ξερω αν εχουν αλληλεπιδρασεις με τα φαρμακα, γι αυτο σου λεω οτι οτι κι αν αποφασισεις πρεπει να τον ρωτησεις.

σε μενα πιανει μια χαρα παντως και δεν ειμαι αλαφροισκιωτη, σε διαβεβαιω. ειναι Η ΟΥΣΙΑ, οχι η ιδεα μου.
περαστικα και καλα αποτελεσματα στις εξτασεις σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ που παίρνω βιταμίνες μία χαρά με πιάνουν

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν ειναι θεμα πιστης, δεν ειναι μεταφυσικο το θεμα.
> τα περισσοτερα φαρμακα απο τα φυτα προερχονται.
> απλα δεν ξερω αν σε πιανουν τα συμπληρωματα οταν παιρνεις φαρμακα, οπως και δεν ξερω αν εχουν αλληλεπιδρασεις με τα φαρμακα, γι αυτο σου λεω οτι οτι κι αν αποφασισεις πρεπει να τον ρωτησεις.
> 
> σε μενα πιανει μια χαρα παντως και δεν ειμαι αλαφροισκιωτη, σε διαβεβαιω. ειναι Η ΟΥΣΙΑ, οχι η ιδεα μου.
> περαστικα και καλα αποτελεσματα στις εξτασεις σου ευχομαι!!!


Το ξέρω ότι δεν είσαι αλαφροίσκιωτη, φαίνεται αυτό από τον τρόπο που γράφεις γενικά :)

Εντάξει, θα το σκεφτώ και θα τον ρωτήσω...

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου, αμήν!

(Κοιμόμουν κι άργησα ν' απαντήσω γιατί ένιωθα πτώμα πάλι)

----------

